# PC-Ultra 13 - I've Got Mine



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

No one here is talking about this sub so I thought I would get it started. Nothing too in depth since I've only had it for 6 hours. (This is more like "first impressions")

It is replacing a PC-Plus 20-39 which I bought at the beginning of this year. I just put the Ultra in the circular depression left in my rug by the PC-Plus. It's not in a corner. It's in the spot where I get the flattest frequency response. This leads me to the reasons I bought the Ultra. SVS promised higher output and I have a nice size hump around 60Hz that the single band PEQ should take care of for me.

How does it sound? It sounds good, but the PC-Plus sounded good too. The big difference is the output. Not only do I hear the bass, now I feel the bass. I'm not a critical listener and back when I was auditioning subs, I couldn't hear the differences in sound once the price tag reached the $1K mark. The salesman tried to guide me to them, but I just couldn't hear it. Maybe my hearing is affected by my wallet.

While this isn't a "jumping up and down" review, I want to remind everyone that sound of the PC-Plus is every bit as good as the subs they wanted me to pay around $5K for. The Ultra sounds just as good and there is a lot more of it. I haven't ran anything to see how low it goes compared to my Plus so that may be a factor down the line. I just used my RS meter to set the level and ran a bunch of movies and music that I was familiar with.

Was the Ultra worth it? In my case, most definitely yes! Would I recommend it to my friends? I would recommend SVS to my friends and tell them to talk to those fine folks and get the sub that will fit their needs. If you just want the Ultra because it's the newest thing on the block, buy it, these guys deserve to stay in business. 

Charlie


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on the sub Charlie... :T

SVS knows how to make dynamite subs... that is for sure!


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

The oak adorned box which will house my 13-Ultra is on a ship somewhere headed for the states and I'm excited. Hopefully it will be assembled and on it's way to me in a couple of weeks.


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Have been just waiting patiently, till reading these 1st impressions. Now I'm starting to get excited about the forthcoming PB's.


----------



## tweakophyte (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's a teaser or two on my impressions... My PC12U was awesome, articulate, musical, plenty of output, etc...

I am getting 7+db of addtional output on the Toy Story 2 intro (the plus is because I had some strain at +10db and called it a day).
Something I noticed when I went from a PCi to a 20-39PC+ to my PC-U is that the rumbly HT bass became clearer. Now with the PC13U I can hear and feel the articulation of every bump and rumble. It is a bizzare improvement... almost like you can feel the rocks Buzz Lightyear is flying over. I credit the additional overhead with allowing that experience. Can an explosion be musical?
:bigsmile:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Tweakophyte, that litttle paragraph you just wrote made me even more impatient for my PB13-U to come!!!!

So close, yet so far!


----------

